# Doncaster - What did you get?



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

ok so i can't get there this time, so am extremly jelous of all you going. Please let us know what you get, and piccys too!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sat here collecting dust. Does that count?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I am not going to Doncaster but bought an R.Chahoua last night : victory: Wish I was going though but have no moneys LOL


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i couldnt go this year


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Waiting in line now


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Just collected a sausage and egg mcmuffin :lol2:

I'm going inside later when the queue dies down to collect some nice surprises :flrt: x


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I'm sat here collecting dust. Does that count?


Hows the Tokay's selling?


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

can someone take loads of pics (inbetween shopping of course), as I want to go next year and want to know what to expect ( and how much cash I'll need)
:lol2:


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> can someone take loads of pics (inbetween shopping of course), as I want to go next year and want to know what to expect ( and how much cash I'll need)
> :lol2:


I'll take a few 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

sazzle said:


> Just collected a sausage and egg mcmuffin :lol2:
> 
> I'm going inside later when the queue dies down to collect some nice surprises :flrt: x


wot u looking at getting saz

ed


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> can someone take loads of pics (inbetween shopping of course), as I want to go next year and want to know what to expect ( and how much cash I'll need)
> :lol2:


Why wait till next year there is another one in november lol


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I'm having a beautiful leo collected for me* :flrt:


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Iam gutted, can't go this time. But on Friday I did get two stunning cresties a Red harley from Julie at Rhack Shack and a Halloween from Jenni at crestie co and Ill be getting a Halloween 99% pinstripe from Jenni in a few weeks as well.


----------



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone back yet?


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

the_viper said:


> Why wait till next year there is another one in november lol


I'm trying to clear some space for a few pairs of leos  and also haven't got any transport at the moment 
I may just save up a bit and go to Hamm next year


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

i bought 1 tug phantom giant leo and 1 blazing blizzard leo


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

gex20 said:


> i bought 1 tug phantom giant leo and 1 blazing blizzard leo


pics please : victory:


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

I got a beautiful baby ackie... Pics will come tommOrow.... I promise, was a good show, lots of nice variety! Nearly came home with quite a few but the mrs well and truly kept me in line so I came back with more money than I spent... Overall a good day


----------



## Ras (Aug 20, 2010)

I got myself a Tokay and a pacman


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

It was so rammed! I was very good and came home with a few more dubias roaches from Rhac shac, some hides and a water bowl :2thumb:

So tempted to get a gargoyle but resisted very hard


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Higgt4 said:


> I'm trying to clear some space for a few pairs of leos  and also haven't got any transport at the moment
> I may just save up a bit and go to Hamm next year


Iv got two females and setup for sale if you interested.

And more to the point i treat my son to a madagascan day gecko, was are first
Time there and omg it was busy u have t b pretty patient or just browse untill u c wt u want


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I ended up with nothing =(

Wanted a Chewie and got all excited when I saw one. For undisclosed reasons I didn't buy it. Gutted that I only took £500 with me too as there was a guy asking £700 for his R. L. Leachianus. I offered the £500 but no such luck. Also wanted a trio of Ackie's and found 3 nice ones. Asked how much and he wanted £125 each!!! I asked how much if I took the 3 of them and he said he would take £350 for the 3. I offered £300 (which I still think was overpriced) and he turned it down. 

I believe he was the one selling the Tokay's too? Did you buy it from him Ras? (The German Fella!).

I spent a Grand Total of....£6.50!

Which got me entry into the show, a hotdog and a bottle of fanta.


----------



## RobynP (May 23, 2010)

We came back with a lovely adult male Painted Agama. We actually saw another Painted Agama as well, but unfortunately that was a boy so couldn't get them both =(


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I came home with:

1.1 tremper tangarine super giant leos
0.1 super snow albino leo
Unsexed striped gargoyle
1.1 hypo hognoses :flrt:
And a hamster and some gerbils 

Was a good show, didn't sell much but it was nice to put faces to a few more rfukers


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I ended up with nothing =(
> 
> Wanted a Chewie and got all excited when I saw one. For undisclosed reasons I didn't buy it. Gutted that I only took £500 with me too as there was a guy asking £700 for his R. L. Leachianus. I offered the £500 but no such luck. Also wanted a trio of Ackie's and found 3 nice ones. Asked how much and he wanted £125 each!!! I asked how much if I took the 3 of them and he said he would take £350 for the 3. I offered £300 (which I still think was overpriced) and he turned it down.
> 
> ...


wounded you couldn't get the price down hun  at least you have some coinage leftover though... lots of coinage 

*writes a wish list* :whistling2:

was great meeting you hun  x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

well... i came home with 3 absolutely stunning leos, pics to come later when they've settled a bit (and when the footie is finished) 

i almost came home with some Goni's but the OH put his foot down (and his wallet away) ... bad times... roll on next September Donny!! x


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *I'm having a beautiful leo collected for me* :flrt:


Bugger......... I knew I had forgotten something !!!!!!! Darn it no u turns allowed on the mway.
Did manage to get a butter royal python girle, another C elegence, a gorgeous little pure blood hypo leo, a couple of very nice leos from Phil. It was great to meet up with friends from the forum. It was a very good show and thankfully we sold a good number of geckos.

Oh silly me, Ive just remembered I did pick up a very very nice leo for laura. Its just a shame it aint getting home in a hurry. Weve just been overtaken by a canoo on the motorway.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

MattyD said:


> Iv got two females and setup for sale if you interested.


The leos you have for sale are very nice, but I have no space yet and you're a bit far away for me


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

you had some gorgeous leos on your table hun, thankfully Rob was the one with the cash... my cash yes but he had to restrain me somehow :lol2: 

The firewaters were absolutely stunning.

Great to see you again Mal x


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

stokesy said:


> It was so rammed! I was very good and came home with a few more dubias roaches from Rhac shac, some hides and a water bowl :2thumb:
> 
> So tempted to get a gargoyle but resisted very hard


I don't understand why people keep saying there's so many people. It's nit like it would be any different if it were a food show for example. It's a relatively small place for an event that is fairly big. Although it was BUSY today, it was great. I wondered around a couple if times and bought a pair of tri coloured hogs, some plants from purple vixen a pair of electric blue day geckos and other bits n pieces.


----------



## Ras (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Tombo46, yeah I got my tokay from the German chap, she's quite fiesty!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ras said:


> Hey Tombo46, yeah I got my tokay from the German chap, she's quite fiesty!


Haha they are great fun aren't they! Tokay's always seem to sell pretty quickly at Donny. I might have a go at a Tokay table next year : ). If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? PM me with the answer if you don't mind letting me know.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was good and didnt buy any reps, not bad for my first show..... I was looking but then I saw the person I bought my last 4 from and he said he has some nice leos to one side for me just like I said I would like to get into my collection so that helped me refrain a little :2thumb:

Cant wait to go see the little guys now:flrt:


----------



## Geckoqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

5 baby beardies and a new viv for one of my leos.

I could have spent more (I saw some stunning adults beardies and leos) but I had spent quite a bit the day before on lights etc in advance of the babies and I had to get it all back on the train (with help).


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't waste any times getting photos :whistling2:
Thanks Nigel_wales for driving us up and nice meeting you too kerry and the monitor people :2thumb:

I got two male earless dragons from Paul P... couldn't be happier with the chaps.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We collected a total of 14 gorgeous leopard geckos and we could'nt be happier. Can't post any pics yet due to a broken lap top :whip: but there. will be some up ASAP. So we got-

From Mal
1.0 Aptorglow het eclipse
0.1 Nova
0.1 Tremper sunglow
0.1 mack stripe het rainwater
0.1 SHTCT

From Lozza.Bella
0.1 Aptor het eclipse

From Laza
1.0 tremper eclipse (poss mack tremper)
0.1 BEE stripe het tremper

From Loonymoony who has been kindly looking after these guys since they came over from Germany 6 weeks ago- Thank you Lunar and big thanks to Craig for collecting them from Kempton:notworthy:
0.2 Mack raptors

From Sazzle
1.0 mack rainwater
0.1 Rain water patternless
0.1 mack snow poss het tremper
0.1 mack tremper poss het eclipse

All the leos are back home and settling in :2thumb: Great seeing you guys today!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> We collected a total of 14 gorgeous leopard geckos and we could'nt be happier. Can't post any pics yet due to a broken lap top :whip: but there. will be some up ASAP. So we got-
> 
> From Mal
> 1.0 Aptorglow het eclipse
> ...


 I can see you quicky becoming very popular:whistling2:


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Higgt4 said:


> The leos you have for sale are very nice, but I have no space yet and you're a bit far away for me


Okay thanks


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone see any day gecko species? seen someone saw a pair of electric blues but were there any others?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bradley said:


> anyone see any day gecko species? seen someone saw a pair of electric blues but were there any others?


Yes, seen quite a few Grandis for £35 each
Not sure on others though :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Bradley said:


> anyone see any day gecko species? seen someone saw a pair of electric blues but were there any others?


There was a guy from Germany who had a lot of nice and varied animals. Some peacock day geckos there amongst others. I bought two electric blues from him and a pair of tri coloured hog nosed snakes.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

I got a female Transulcent x hypo leatherback Beardie , a female desert horned lizard, a male cherry headed tortoise, and a 4 year old female boa constrictor 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I don't waste any times getting photos :whistling2:
> Thanks Nigel_wales for driving us up and nice meeting you too kerry and the monitor people :2thumb:
> 
> I got two male earless dragons from Paul P... couldn't be happier with the chaps.
> ...


Yeah Thank Nigel your a star :no1:
Nice to meet you too Chris, those guys are soooooooooo cute 

It was great to meet everyone, really nice people, Look forward to the next one and hope the OH can join us too : victory:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

i got a crawly red tiger female bearded dragon:2thumb::no1:


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's the ones I got 
Also a special royal for you all to see








It's from pi reptiles I think he said it's a PCP champagne royal it's the only one in the world 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

leponi said:


> Also a special royal for you all to see image
> It's from pi reptiles I think he said it's a PCP champagne royal it's the only one in the world



is this the royal that was 50k at hamm?


thanks
george


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Bradley said:


> anyone see any day gecko species? seen someone saw a pair of electric blues but were there any others?


I got a grandis from the germans i think, they had a few diff breeds but sum had dark markins like scars so was picky

Put pic on soon


----------



## antman_1 (Jul 14, 2011)

we picked up a 2 very beautiful boys. 

a jungle albino het raptor gecko
and a little blue bar ambilobe panther chameleon. 

they are both settling in as we speak


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Mujician said:


> There was a guy from Germany who had a lot of nice and varied animals. Some peacock day geckos there amongst others. I bought two electric blues from him and a pair of tri coloured hog nosed snakes.


They had some lovely bamboo rat snakes and the tri hogs at £125 were the cheapest there today every one else was £175 up! 
I picked up something a big different, this guy a tremper jungle snow super giant leopard gecko £50!! Bargain! WOW!


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

weegie said:


> is this the royal that was 50k at hamm?
> 
> 
> thanks
> george


Not sure they weren't selling 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

I got jacksons Cham, mack snow Leo and a rainbow boa


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dlanefox said:


> I got jacksons Cham, mack snow Leo and a rainbow boa


I had to stop myself getting one of the jacksons! I didn't have a set up ready unfortunately : (


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I got nothing but im sure ill go next year maybe even to serll, who know's?? (oh ye i didnt even go)


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I picked up a lovely albino house snake, traded three cresties and bought soem orange woodlice, livefood and some moss We sold some cresties and gargs so not a bad day.

Did everyone see the Macropisthodon rudis on the German guy's table? He only had 4 and they were out of this world - so stunning - my eyes nearly fell out when I saw them!!! If I had had more money I would have certainly been very tempted - now I've done some reading on them at home I think its best I didnt get them - they have pretty potent venom by all accounts and feed mainly on frogs and fish.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

good to see you all had a good time in me home town


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> I picked up a lovely albino house snake, traded three cresties and bought soem orange woodlice, livefood and some moss We sold some cresties and gargs so not a bad day.
> 
> Did everyone see the Macropisthodon rudis on the German guy's table? He only had 4 and they were out of this world - so stunning - my eyes nearly fell out when I saw them!!! If I had had more money I would have certainly been very tempted - now I've done some reading on them at home I think its best I didnt get them - they have pretty potent venom by all accounts and feed mainly on frogs and fish.


I didn't even know you were there? All I saw was a blur bombing around between tables...


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

i got a lovey chinese cave gecko


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Dlanefox said:


> I got jacksons Cham, mack snow Leo and a rainbow boa


nice one :2thumb:
who did you get your rainbow from?


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Tombo46 said:


> I didn't even know you were there? All I saw was a blur bombing around between tables...


LOL I did speak to you a few times! It's Lauren from the Rhac-Shack table :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> LOL I did speak to you a few times! It's Lauren from the Rhac-Shack table :lol2:


I know haha, I was only joking. I think I spoke to everyone a few times...talking too much isn't my most endeering quality!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I know haha, I was only joking. I think I spoke to everyone a few times...talking too much isn't my most endeering quality!


you have qualities?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I had to stop myself getting one of the jacksons! I didn't have a set up ready unfortunately : (


Who was selling jacksons?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Who was selling jacksons?


the german guys


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> you have qualities?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahahaha, Touché!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Tombo46 said:


> I know haha, I was only joking. I think I spoke to everyone a few times...talking too much isn't my most endeering quality!


LOL I am a very tired still and didn't get the sarcasm!!! Nice to see you anyway


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> LOL I am a very tired still and didn't get the sarcasm!!! Nice to see you anyway


Don't worry. I'll let you off : ) nice badges by the way!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks  Our badges were awesome - don't forget my cresty hair clips - they were class!!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> Thanks  Our badges were awesome - don't forget my cresty hair clips - they were class!!!


Even if you do say so yourself.... :lol2:

Were they home made? There may be a market for them. I've been looking for something to keep my hair out my eyes for ages!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Tombo46 said:


> Even if you do say so yourself.... :lol2:
> 
> Were they home made? There may be a market for them. I've been looking for something to keep my hair out my eyes for ages!


My friend who makes loads of awesome things made them - these were her first attempt and I think she did really well  She is looking for orders :whistling2: Shall I get you a calico tokay headband for next time to keep your hair out of your eyes :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> My friend who makes loads of awesome things made them - these were her first attempt and I think she did really well  She is looking for orders :whistling2: Shall I get you a calico tokay headband for next time to keep your hair out of your eyes :lol2:


I can go one better and wear an ACTUAL Calico tokay on my head!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> I can go one better and wear an ACTUAL Calico tokay on my head!


A bit of sticky tape or bluetac and you'll be well away! Lol.


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Brilliant! I will expect to see that now


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> Brilliant! I will expect to see that now


I'll see what I can do....


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

animalstory said:


> They had some lovely bamboo rat snakes and the tri hogs at £125 were the cheapest there today every one else was £175 up!


Yeh definitely, they were the two I was massively tempted by, went back to that table so many times to keep looking at them ! He had axanthic sand boas as well but wouldn't split the pair 

Tombo46, did you have a stall there ? We didn't see any tokays at all today, was quite looking forward to maybe seeing some morphs.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Yeh definitely, they were the two I was massively tempted by, went back to that table so many times to keep looking at them ! He had axanthic sand boas as well but wouldn't split the pair
> 
> Tombo46, did you have a stall there ? We didn't see any tokays at all today, was quite looking forward to maybe seeing some morphs.


There were morphs last year but I have a feeling most came from Hamm :whistling2:


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

I liked this one better than the June one - it seemed busier, but there seemd to be more variety. I was very good and got a male royal python, two spiders (G. pulchra and B. albiceps) and a very cute little rat, my mother was less good and got a gorgeous halloween harlequin crested gecko from Rhacalicious. We also got some roaches, some orange woodlice, a new Exoterra, and some other bits and pieces. It was a good show!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

animalstory said:


> There were morphs last year but I have a feeling most came from Hamm :whistling2:


Didn't even see a normal one today, maybe we got there too late !

Saw a man walking round with a philodryas baroni in a bucket - anyone any ideas where he might have bought it from ?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

scalestails&shells said:


> I liked this one better than the June one - it seemed busier, but there seemd to be more variety. I was very good and got a male royal python, two spiders (G. pulchra and B. albiceps) and a very cute little rat, my mother was less good and got a gorgeous halloween harlequin crested gecko from Rhacalicious. We also got some roaches, some orange woodlice, a new Exoterra, and some other bits and pieces. It was a good show!


Theres always more stock about in September, more stuff has hatched and feeding by September. June is a little early in many cases. 
Now I know who bought all the orange wildlife you two!!!! Lol. Should have bought some earlier! :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Yeh definitely, they were the two I was massively tempted by, went back to that table so many times to keep looking at them ! He had axanthic sand boas as well but wouldn't split the pair
> 
> Tombo46, did you have a stall there ? We didn't see any tokays at all today, was quite looking forward to maybe seeing some morphs.


I didn't no. I didn't really have enough to have a table. Probably will next year though. Hopefully with some morph's in tow too!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

uroplatus said:


> Brilliant! I will expect to see that now




Somehow I don't think the look will catch on....


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*show*

A good day was had. Spent more time gassing than looking:lol2: Always great to meet up:2thumb:
Got myself two pairs of Coleonyx elegans and a stunning MacBell Stripe:2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Pictures of my additions


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

I didnt go  but Nav kindly picked up for me a beautiful Tremper super snow female and a just as beautiful AFT from Mal. Stunning healthy geckos as i knew they would be so thank you to Mal :no1: and of course big thank you to Nav :no1:. So hope to get there next time, as would like to put faces to the rfuk names!

Ps: craig (53bird) come on....what did you get?:whistling2: !!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> I didnt go  but Nav kindly picked up for me a beautiful Tremper super snow female and a just as beautiful AFT from Mal. Stunning healthy geckos as i knew they would be so thank you to Mal :no1: and of course big thank you to Nav :no1:. So hope to get there next time, as would like to put faces to the rfuk names!
> 
> Ps: craig (53bird) come on....what did you get?:whistling2: !!










me to!


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

We got a lovely little mack enigma het raptor that I'd reserved for the show but also came home with two hatchling pictus geckos that my fiancee thought were just too tiny n cute to leave there lol even though she was supposed to be the one stopping me spending my money not encouraging it! Was a good show n even though we did get there til gone 1 I thought there was a good selection ... If I had more space and money I'd have got myself a stroph or a goni .., fortunately I didnt see any G. orientalis else I might not have been able to refrain from spending more than I had lol!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I had a really good day, the support from people who I knew was amazing, thank you, and thanks to those of you who I didn't know for supporting me in my aim to sell my plants!

I am still in the process of researching some new species to sell, and the time scale of growing things on will decide if I am there in June 

I came home with a pretty little brindled dalmation crestie, and a gargoyle gecko, I also bought some equipment, BUT I managed to save some of my takings for a massive mixed grill on the way home - WIN!

I enjoyed myself, but was thoroughly shattered lol!



Tombo46 said:


> I ended up with nothing =(
> 
> Wanted a Chewie and got all excited when I saw one. For undisclosed reasons I didn't buy it. Gutted that I only took £500 with me too as there was a guy asking £700 for his R. L. Leachianus. I offered the £500 but no such luck. Also wanted a trio of Ackie's and found 3 nice ones. Asked how much and he wanted £125 each!!! I asked how much if I took the 3 of them and he said he would take £350 for the 3. I offered £300 (which I still think was overpriced) and he turned it down.
> 
> ...


Well, at least you got to speak to lots of people, including me  Was a good show, lots of nice variations of species which was nice!



Mujician said:


> I don't understand why people keep saying there's so many people. It's nit like it would be any different if it were a food show for example. It's a relatively small place for an event that is fairly big. Although it was BUSY today, it was great. I wondered around a couple if times and bought a pair of tri coloured hogs, some plants from purple vixen a pair of electric blue day geckos and other bits n pieces.


I would love to know which one you were, thanks for your support!



Tombo46 said:


> I know haha, I was only joking. I think I spoke to everyone a few times...talking too much isn't my most endeering quality!


Could've fooled me:whistling2:


----------



## lilgecko (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm i managed to get a Realy bright Pin Stripe male Crestie 1 Super Raptor 2 Dreamsicles 1 Extreme Carrot head Enigma From Dave davis and hmmm 1 Diablo blanco was good was there all day :2thumb: Then Finshed off building my 3 Foot Tank and Planting it all up only took me 6 hours was Fookkkked by end of nite


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

(Sigh) I wish I could have gone, unfortunately I don't have the money to travel 180 miles to get to the show, stay over; and the misses has told me I can't buy anything new until we have our house with new space. So I'm gonna have to just wait till next year. At least I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Mozart said:


> (Sigh) I wish I could have gone, unfortunately I don't have the money to travel 180 miles to get to the show, stay over; and the misses has told me I can't buy anything new until we have our house with new space. So I'm gonna have to just wait till next year. At least I have something to look forward to.


We have just bought a new house, lots of space for new critters!!


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Mujician said:


> We have just bought a new house, lots of space for new critters!!


:bash:, We're not far off a new house. Just need to make sure everything is sorted financially.


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Who was selling jacksons?


The german guys that had all sorts


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

animalstory said:


> nice one :2thumb:
> who did you get your rainbow from?


Not sure they had quite a few


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got 2 baby cresties that have lots of promise and are going to be stunners, an albino hognose with slightly weird markingsand is very orange and a hamster :2thumb: and a spider in my hair :-(


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Dlanefox said:


> Not sure they had quite a few


By rules they should have given you contact details on the container the snake came in! 
And care sheets if you ask for them.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

animalstory said:


> By rules they should have given you contact details on the container the snake came in!
> And care sheets if you ask for them.


Yep, that is fact.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

cant have been from me then! i supplied my contact info on all snake boxes and also offered paperwork which was all emailed today, and free aftercare surface for life.


----------



## joze_leo (Jul 29, 2011)

Went to have a look AND NOTHING MORE (haha) and returned with 2 stunning abersynian, tangerine eclipse leos from dave davis. The male is an absolute stunner my wallets a bit sore but im still grinning .


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> I would love to know which one you were, thanks for your support!


I showed you my girlfriends electric blue day geckos and my tri colour hognoses.
Can you tell me what compost you use?


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Mujician said:


> I showed you my girlfriends electric blue day geckos and my tri colour hognoses.
> Can you tell me what compost you use?


I can't put a face to you, but I remember those beautiful little blue cuties!! Oh wait! Yes I can 

And it's New Horizon, Organic and Peat Free compost. I've been using it for over a year now, and I'm happy with the results. I'd not have sold anything without testing it myself first!

Thanks

Jac


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks. 
What are the mini palm trees called? And the green and purple plants that start with a C? I love them! Thanks again.

Ben


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Brilliant, thanks.
> What are the mini palm trees called? And the green and purple plants that start with a C? I love them! Thanks again.
> 
> Ben


No problems!

They are Parlous Palms and the little ones are Mixed Coleus  I'm glad you're pleased with them!

Jac


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know whom was selling beardies they were on the right hand side of the hall near the blue lizard company 


3.2.16 Bearded Dragons 
1.0.0 Royal Python 
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon 
1.1.0 Crested Geckos 
1.1.0 Desert Horned Lizard 
1.0.0 Razorback Musk Turtle
1.0.0 Cherry headed tortoise
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor
3.0.1 Axolotl
1.3.0 Hermit Crab
1.0.0 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2.6.0 Chincilla
0.1.0 Lionhead Rabbit
1.0.0 Guinea Pig
1.0.0 Syrian Hamster
1.1.0 Mudskipper 
40 Tropical Fish
20 Cold Water Fish


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

That must have been pretty close to me but sadly I don't know.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

were the beardies right in the corner?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I can see you quicky becoming very popular:whistling2:


What ever do you mean? I am already immensely popular :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*I'm a fan........*



sheena is a gecko said:


> What ever do you mean? I am already immensely popular :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


_*
I'm a fan :2thumb:..... 
........you can pay me later :lol2:*_


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

My new jacksons chameleon went in to viv to adjust vine and he climbed onto my hand


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

He needs a name still any ideas?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

dlanefox said:


> he needs a name still any ideas?


jackson


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Nigel.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Horny.....


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

I got a Tokay, YEY!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> were the beardies right in the corner?


No they were in the middle of the row. If you was facing Pi reptiles stand and then looked left they was there 


3.2.16 Bearded Dragons 
1.0.0 Royal Python 
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon 
1.1.0 Crested Geckos 
1.1.0 Desert Horned Lizard 
1.0.0 Razorback Musk Turtle
1.0.0 Cherry headed tortoise
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor
3.0.1 Axolotl
1.3.0 Hermit Crab
1.0.0 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2.6.0 Chincilla
0.1.0 Lionhead Rabbit
1.0.0 Guinea Pig
1.0.0 Syrian Hamster
1.1.0 Mudskipper 
40 Tropical Fish
20 Cold Water Fish


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

Dlanefox said:


> He needs a name still any ideas?


michael??? :2thumb:


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

got this lil beaut from ze germans


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

does anyone know the the people in the back right corner as you walked in, selling cresteds they had a trio of gargs and the beardies? they had the polystyrene exo terra backing on the floor and stuff

sean


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone have the contact details of the guy selling the jacksons chameleons?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I went with the OH and loved every minute of it!*

*I got 5 beautiful Cresties! :flrt: *

*- 1 Juvenile Male Extreme Harlequin from LillyExotics.*
*- An unsexed teeny tiny (smallest thing I've ever seen) Red Bicolour baby from LillyExotics.*
*- A high % pinstripe unsexed baby from Rhac-Shack.*
*- OA-1 My stunning Halloween Harlequin unsexed baby from Rhac-Shack*
*- And last but certainly not least, XA-2 unsexed baby from Rhac Shack. Im not entirely sure what morph this one is yet.*

*Also picked up a pygmy hedgie the same weekend! :flrt: : victory:*


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Spawn said:


> does anyone know the the people in the back right corner as you walked in, selling cresteds they had a trio of gargs and the beardies? they had the polystyrene exo terra backing on the floor and stuff
> 
> sean


The cresties were on most in black tubs with clear lids? I'm not sure who it was but if that's who you mean pigglywiggly was chatting to her so im sure she could tell you


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

leponi said:


> No they were in the middle of the row. If you was facing Pi reptiles stand and then looked left they was there
> 
> 
> 3.2.16 Bearded Dragons
> ...


Do you type out your list of animals in every post you make? If you go to 'Quick Links' underneath where your username is at the top right, then go to 'Edit Signature' you can just put it in there to save you from typing it out every time.

And just to stay on topic, I didn't buy any lizards at the show unfortunately, and I didn't spot Rhac Shack which I'm gutted about, but at the same time I think it's probably best that I didn't see them or I would have wanted them all!


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> The cresties were on most in black tubs with clear lids? I'm not sure who it was but if that's who you mean pigglywiggly was chatting to her so im sure she could tell you


Yeah then she had 30 30 45 Exo's with females currently laying another with female pinners and stuff I'll ask piggly
Thanks for that!


----------



## lilgecko (Sep 12, 2011)

i bought a male PinStripe Crestie from them and a exoterror


----------



## blizard87 (May 9, 2011)

i bought only one lizard....jungle albino het RAPTOR nice little guy,see wht he turns out like,may breed from him next year,also bought some rac boxes,few little caves and jungle vines and stff,vitamins,spare heat mats and spare thermometers and few other bits and bobs,could of spent more but just lacking space untill my new racks finished


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought these little beauties. :flrt:


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

did anyone see those realy smart spider enclosures you mount on your wall. by the time i got back inside they were all packed up and gone. i didnt cathere name or site  im decorating and they would look at treat in my room. they had the black or white background with a tarantula enscribed into the back of it. they were WELL SMART!! i must have a few!


----------



## joze_leo (Jul 29, 2011)

*doncaster show*

My 1st visit to the doncaster show, was a good day! bought 2 leos, a new viv and some other bits n bobs.


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I bought these little beauties. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice I got this guy


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

joze_leo said:


> My 1st visit to the doncaster show, was a good day! bought 2 leos, a new viv and some other bits n bobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cracking sunglow with vibrant colour! Also such a great carrot tail.


----------



## lilgecko (Sep 12, 2011)

I think its a Abbasinian Sorry for spelling :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Dlanefox said:


> Nice I got this guy
> image


Beautiful. Did you get him from the German guy?


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Beautiful. Did you get him from the German guy?


Yes did you buy the pair I had my eye on them but only one set up ready


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Dlanefox said:


> Yes did you buy the pair I had my eye on them but only one set up ready


Yes I bought the pair of Hoehneliis. Were you the tall blonde lady I was talking to?


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

hi, im the one that was selling the gargs and pinners and the exos in case anyone wanted to know!!!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

animalstory said:


> image me to!


Who is this gorgeous beast ?! Is it just a leopard gecko but giant, with the same care requirements etc. ?


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

*re*

does anyone have the details of the german guy that was selling the jacksons chameleons? please


----------



## theyoungaquarist (Jun 28, 2011)

What turtles did they have?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

DragonHelm said:


> does anyone have the details of the german guy that was selling the jacksons chameleons? please


I got the details. :2thumb: PM sent.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

If you haven't seen, check out the thread in general herp chat. Don't buy anything from the german guy!


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Yes I bought the pair of Hoehneliis. Were you the tall blonde lady I was talking to?


Yes that was me :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you haven't seen, check out the thread in general herp chat. Don't buy anything from the german guy!


There's a lot of threads in herp chat. Which one? It's a bit late for those that have already bought and I'm curious as to what the problem is.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Dlanefox said:


> Yes that was me :lol2:


Lol, fancy that. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

picked up a gorgeous female hypo boa & a beautiful burm :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Iwantone said:


> There's a lot of threads in herp chat. Which one? It's a bit late for those that have already bought and I'm curious as to what the problem is.


I know its too late for most already, but a warning for future buyers... heresthe thread.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/756131-seller-doncaster.html


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I knew the wife was going to be getting a couple of corns at the show and a crested gecko, but I wasn't planning on spending a penny at the show.

Then I saw 0.8 Boa Constrictor Occidentalis... I was really really really tempted to get one of those, and I would've until somebody asked me "Hey, have you seen the sulphur water monitor?" and that was it. Wanted one of these for the last 7 or 8 years.

We'd already maxed out the daily limit on the ATM so I couldn't pay for her in full at the show, but put down a deposit and drove down today to pay the balance and pick her up. Just got a couple of quick shots before putting her into her new home for the night. What a stunning little girl, and such a great personality. 










I'll be putting up more photos of her on her own thread once she's settled in a bit and finished shedding. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/756850-our-4-legged-doncaster-purchase.html


----------



## ken_ep (Sep 8, 2011)

leponi said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


wow how much you get tht beardie for, and tht stunning turtle


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

I went to Doncaster and got my first reptile pets 

A lovely Gargoyle gecko from Rhac Shac and a stunning Royal Python


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

ken_ep said:


> wow how much you get tht beardie for, and tht stunning turtle


Got the Beardie for £150 and the cherry headed tortoise for £75 


3.2.16 Bearded Dragons 
1.0.0 Royal Python 
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon 
1.1.0 Crested Geckos 
1.1.0 Desert Horned Lizard 
1.0.0 Razorback Musk Turtle
1.0.0 Cherry headed tortoise
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor
3.0.1 Axolotl
1.3.0 Hermit Crab
1.0.0 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2.6.0 Chincilla
0.1.0 Lionhead Rabbit
1.0.0 Guinea Pig
1.0.0 Syrian Hamster
1.1.0 Mudskipper 
40 Tropical Fish
20 Cold Water Fish


----------

